# how/where do I attach foot pedal?!



## Stefano (Nov 4, 2015)

hello all,

I have just bought a second hand Jelenko Safari sand blaster cabinet - used by dentists, but I like the fact you have two hands free for holding work more delicately.

The guy who sold it said it worked well, but I don't think he had used it (probably just selling it on) so I can't ask him about technical questions!

Problem is that I can't work out how to attach the foot pedal to unit (?) - it has two hoses coming from it and no where that I can see to plug into. My only hunch is that it replaces the loop on the back (??)

I hope someone in the forum can help me with this - I suspect it's obvious to an expert!!

images attached

thank you, Stefano


----------

